
Ask HN: Best way to encrypt and password protect dropbox folder on windows - xupybd
Hi All,<p>We have a company policy meaning I now have to encrypt my work Dropbox on my home PC. So if someone steals my PC they can&#x27;t access any work files. I&#x27;m looking at options for encrypting folders in Window.<p>I need something that will allow Dropbox to update but require a password to open the folder. Any recommendations?
======
staticautomatic
Create a partition and encrypt it with BitLocker (built into Windows). Put
your local Dropbox there. Pretty straightforward. The only annoying bit is
Dropbox will fail to initialize upon windows start when it can't find the
folder because the encrypted partition is inaccessible until you unlock it.

